
Rosewood massacre - jonnybgood
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rosewood_massacre
======
lizardskull
I’ll see your atrocity and raise you another.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crow_Creek_massacre](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crow_Creek_massacre)

~~~
King-Aaron
I see your other atrocity, and raise you the complete and utter annihilation
of the native people in Tasmania:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_War](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_War)

